# Kodi, the Golden/Black Lab mix. (5 pics)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, he's adorable. 
Great to see Kodi and Eli are close buddies too, cute pictures.


----------



## Gable (Jun 26, 2011)

My heart is melting!! He is adorable!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Why am I not able to see this black goldador(( I am on a new PC. Shall I enable or sth??
Kodi, I cannot see you. However, reading the post above, already put a big smile on my face. 
Bienvenue!!!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Peri29 said:


> Why am I not able to see this black goldador(( I am on a new PC. Shall I enable or sth??
> Kodi, I cannot see you. However, reading the post above, already put a big smile on my face.
> Bienvenue!!!


I used the BBCode on imgur. Could it be you have to enable certain graphics or websites as a whitelist if you're using some sort of blocker?

Also, thank you to all above. He is definitely a current pride and joy. It's brought life and happiness back to our home again...which for a time after Ori, felt as if it was just a house Eli and I lived in.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I am in Istanbul at the moment. Guess what I have found out just now. Imgur has been banned since 2017 and eventhough it is since February 2020 enabled again, the turkish provider blocks the images. It should not surprise you because just a few months ago Wikipedia was also banned in the country. Dear Kodi, in order to send you a virtual kiss, I'll have to go via VPN amore.Complicated love


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Kodi & Ori, you were both worth to go via VPN!! You are shining, I am smiling....Gorgeous both of you. "Keep Smiling, keep shining....knowing you can always count on me. In.Good times and bad times, I'll be on your side forever more. That's what friends are for 🎶🎵"


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Kodi is a cutie!


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

So cute 🤗


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Aw i love the cuddling pictures of them!


----------



## Bree's Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

Congratulations to you AND to Eli for your new baby.....he's BEAUTIFUL 💞💝


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful dogs and that pup is down right adorable.


----------

